
CDC's flu-like illness data might help us find outbreaks of Covid-19 - iamjohnsears
https://cleaningtheglass.com/following-the-smoke/
======
verdverm
Like all good data science and "go fish" , if you try (not that hard) you can
find what you are looking for

